# Christian neighbor-love



## panta dokimazete (Apr 5, 2008)

As a Christian, I do not love myself anymore, so what am I to do with "Love your neighbor as yourself"?

Could these verses be relevant?



> John 3:16
> 16"For God so loved the world, that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him shall not perish, but have eternal life.





> Matthew 26
> 
> 39And He went a little beyond them, and fell on His face and prayed, saying, "My Father, if it is possible, let this cup pass from Me; yet not as I will, but as You will."





> Luke 17:33
> Whoever seeks to keep his life will lose it, and whoever loses his life will preserve it.





> 1 Corinthians 6:19
> Or do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit who is in you, whom you have from God, and that you are not your own?





> 2 Corinthians 4:11
> For we who live are constantly being delivered over to death for Jesus' sake, so that the life of Jesus also may be manifested in our mortal flesh





> Philippians 1:20-22
> 
> 20according to my earnest expectation and hope, that I will not be put to shame in anything, but that with all boldness, Christ will even now, as always, be exalted in my body, whether by life or by death.
> 
> 21For to me, to live is Christ and to die is gain.


----------

